# what s this kneading thing about?



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

Why do cats knead stuff for?

Oleg has just insisted on and managed to open a drawer specifically it seems to have a littlekneading session on my scarfs (purring).
I usually try and prevent him from opening drawers from the chest cause they contain my clothes and I don t particularly want him to play with them, but he s been so insistent last night and tonight that tonight I thought I would let him to try and see what it was he was after in this drawer. I think it's the cashmere (of 1 of my scarves, which is I think a little valuable) So soft to knead on it makes you purr!

Why do cats need kneading for so I can think of ways to channel the urge to open this specific drawer to something/somewhere else? There are other stuff I saw him knead on before settling for a nap, he's got wooly stuff in the drawer he usually spends the night in too. These would be ideal kneading ground....


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Kneading is just retained instinctive behaviour from when the kitten was being nursed by its mother. A kitten kneads its mum's nipple to help the milk flow, and purrs whilst feeding because he/she is very contented. 

The softer the wool the more it is likely to remind Oleg of his mum, and the more therefore he wants to knead it. I am sure your cashmere is a real turn-on for him! No way would I allow my cats to knead my cashmere sweaters Too much risk their claws would pull a thread. 

You can buy soft fluffy fleeces for cats from [email protected] I have a couple of them and my cats love them. Or else give Oleg some of your old sweaters to knead.


----------



## catlover5 (Sep 26, 2014)

I think it's just there way of getting comfy  my cats have a thing for my draws to and yesterday silly me I took my washing of the line and left it in the bag then settled down in front of the telly. A few hours later I realised I hadn't seen one of my cats for a few hours and found her asleep in the bag I'd spent ages going over them with a slicker brush before I had washed them t  If I leave clothes on the bed then my cats lay on them then to after a good kneeding session  edit they also kneed when they are sat on me before they lay down or snuggle into me and when they are stood on my duvet at night before they settle down for the evening


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

I think its a primal instinct. My bottle baby kneaded and he had never known the nipple or that it helps the flow...in fact it reduced the flow as it was darn painful. (as in my hand would move away if he was too vigorous!)

All of our cats love our fleecy dressing gowns, 3 LOVE my faux fur bed throw and suckle it too. 

Its so nice to see a cat fall asleep exhausted after a half hour knead and suckle session. I tried filming them on it but the throw is black and the 3 that like it are black so no good.


----------



## catlover5 (Sep 26, 2014)

Polski said:


> I think its a primal instinct. My bottle baby kneaded and he had never known the nipple or that it helps the flow...in fact it reduced the flow as it was darn painful.
> 
> All of our cats love our fleecy dressing gowns, 3 LOVE my faux fur bed throw and suckle it too.
> 
> Its so nice to see a cat fall asleep exhausted after a half hour knead and suckle session. I tried filming them on it but the throw is black and the 3 that like it are black so no good.


 It's really cute isn't it :001_wub:


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

Cheers, this is enlighting.
I think Oleg has an old cashmere jumper (worn out) in the drawer he usually sleeps in. I ll try and make it more obvious to him as it s on the side. See if that keeps him away from my stuff.

I need to find special hides for stuff too as he's good at forcing doors and drawers open when he's drawn to something. Currently targetted : wooly jumpers and scarves, and a bunch of seaside flowers/plant (called 'pompons' in French) I picked for him this summer and are SO fun to play with. Each one lasts about 20 seconds so I'm saving them as a precious treat game.

Yes, the kneading is cute


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

Hehe! I put the old jumper right by the place where he usually curls up, he's in "his" drawer just now and it's squeaking...


Fingers crossed he won't be trying the drawers from the chest anymore. Hum hum.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

my two do it, its a comfort thing to them. My female also tends to dribble when she's in full blown relaxation but I know its nothing relating to her teeth as she's eating kibble fine.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Einstein in full blown, padding, chewing, drooling contentment


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

You should count your lucky stars he only kneads on your jumper. My Leila likes to come to bed for a snuggle before I get up and she likes to try and knead my lower abdomen, as far as my, well... tutu... if you know what I mean . All this while licking my belly button :lol:


----------



## AFKMatrix (Jun 18, 2014)

Lol Misi thats hilarious.

My boy Shadow is a kneader and he likes to do it on my hair :confused1: I will be sitting on the sofa and he will come up and go on my left side and have a good old knead of my hair, he won't do it if I have my hair up so it definitely is the hair. Now I wouldn't mind this but he dribbles rivers of drool. He then settles down so he is smushed up right into my face and wants his chin rubbed and so I get a soaking hand. Then he decides he wants to turn his head so he is facing me and I get a load of dribble all over my face, down my chin and in my mouth if he catches me just at the right time


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

My little Ollie does it-

In fact he has so many "mum blankets" -on his bed ,my bed,any place where he can lie really.

I love to watch him-his little paws splay out and he has this look of real contentment.!

One of our other cats Dougal ,(who we lost not long ago )came home from the rescue in a cat carrier in which I had put one of my old jumpers.

From the moment he got out of the carrier that day ,it was his routine to drag the jumper downstairs,making a coo-ing noise like pigeons make.
He would then knead it for ages.
He would even do this in the middle of the night.
Maureen


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

AFKMatrix said:


> Lol Misi thats hilarious.
> 
> My boy Shadow is a kneader and he likes to do it on my hair :confused1: I will be sitting on the sofa and he will come up and go on my left side and have a good old knead of my hair, he won't do it if I have my hair up so it definitely is the hair. Now I wouldn't mind this but he dribbles rivers of drool. He then settles down so he is smushed up right into my face and wants his chin rubbed and so I get a soaking hand. Then he decides he wants to turn his head so he is facing me and I get a load of dribble all over my face, down my chin and in my mouth if he catches me just at the right time


Oleg never kneaded at my hair but when he was younger he would suck my hair, especially at night and in the morning; I got into the habit of sleeping with a hat on. Then when he got used to heading to his drawer for the night he would only do it in the morning to wake/get me up. Oddly he's not doing it anymore, perhaps because if he tried to wake me up before 6am I would hide my head under the pillow and he'd just have to wait until 6am. He learned to wait quietly by my side until it's acceptable time to come and stand...on my chest (ouch). I haven't been very obedient lately so he ends up pawing my face, working at my feet, anything to get a reaction! I'm working at my own discipline now: get up before the boss gets impatient


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

No well, despite the soft jumper he s free to cuddle and knead on, Oleg is still insistently keen to open my drawer of wooly scarves.
I've grabbed a few magazine and laid them all over the scarves to block the access to them. I shall leave them in there a few days till he looses interest in openning this drawer. Seems to be an evening urge of his. 
Wait and see...


----------



## Sita (Sep 30, 2014)

My Nyx will only knead if I'm in bed and she's getting ready to snuggle up...or if she wants fed  It doesn't happen very often...but it makes it pretty special when she does


----------

